# Costa Brava



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm researching British Expats zones in the Costa Brava region, does any1 here know of any all year round British expats zones, so far I have Salou, I'm sure there are many more!!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Cam anyone tell me the nicest place for expats to live close to expats, I've heard Stiges & Sant Cuget are nice?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

British Expats Meetups near Lloret de Mar - British Expats Meetups - Lloret de Mar Try that site.


----------

